#  > Bazaar >  > Te koop >  Bruidsjurken!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

## bruidjes00

Aankomende bruidjes wat vinden jullie van deze jurken????













[img width=368 height=480]http://img179.imageshack.us/img179/6924/jurk3lw9.jpg[/img]

----------

